# Diarrhea after neutering?



## Mom2Izzo

Ok, now poor Izzo has diarrhea. Poor little guy! I picked him up yesterday and he's been having normal bm's since his surgery. A little while ago I was cleaning the kitchen and the kids were shouting "Izzo pooped on the floor and it's gross" So I go to clean it up and it's diarrhea. I called the vet and they said that it's normal for them to have it b/c their body is readjusting to the anesthesia, stress, etc. Told me to call if it gets worse or if there is blood in it, etc. Did anyone else's baby have side effects like this after a spay/neuter??? Please reassure me that this too shall pass (pun intended- LOL)!!!!


----------



## Phoebs

Hello!
I am new here, and have a 6 month old Havanese girl named Phoebe. She was spayed last week, and I just got off the phone to the vet about HER loose stools. They said that stress-related diarrhea is very common. On top of that, we gave her a few days of canned food, plus spoons of the new canned food on her kibbles. It all has added up to a big problem for the baby. We've been needing emergency baths daily for 4 days now! Once the bowel is in distress, it takes a while for it to simmer down again, so this is why there can still be problems a week later. 

They told me to feed rice (cooked in water, not broth) + low fat cottage cheese +a few kibbles (puppy Wellness) and see how the next 24 hours go. They are not yet worried about the minor traces of blood I saw in the mucus in her latest bout. This is due to the irritation and so far, it's normal and not worrisome (yet). Hopefully things will settle in for her today and tomorrow. Best wishes to you and puppy- he's a cutie pie, I love those sable tips to his ears!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Phoebs said:


> Hello!
> I am new here, and have a 6 month old Havanese girl named Phoebe. She was spayed last week, and I just got off the phone to the vet about HER loose stools. They said that stress-related diarrhea is very common. On top of that, we gave her a few days of canned food, plus spoons of the new canned food on her kibbles. It all has added up to a big problem for the baby. We've been needing emergency baths daily for 4 days now! Once the bowel is in distress, it takes a while for it to simmer down again, so this is why there can still be problems a week later.
> 
> They told me to feed rice (cooked in water, not broth) + low fat cottage cheese +a few kibbles (puppy Wellness) and see how the next 24 hours go. They are not yet worried about the minor traces of blood I saw in the mucus in her latest bout. This is due to the irritation and so far, it's normal and not worrisome (yet). Hopefully things will settle in for her today and tomorrow. Best wishes to you and puppy- he's a cutie pie, I love those sable tips to his ears!


SO SORRY to hear about your Phoebe! Is she playing and acting normally? Izzo has done great so far, except for the poops! I bet your poor Phoebes tummy was upset from the surgery then the new food on top of that. 
Puppy hugs to Phoebe from Izzo and me!!! Hope to see a pic of your new addition soon  Keep me posted on how she does with the bland diet. I may have to do the same for Izzo for a few days. Thank goodness my vet is open today until 6 if I need to bring him in and after hours when you call the vet office it rings directly to her mobile phone. VERY convenient!!!!! Hope our babies get back to normal ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

You can get some food from your vet as well that will help calm their digestive tract. My vet always has me fast them for 12 hours following diarrhea just to give them a rest. Give lots of water though.


----------



## good buddy

My Chinese Crested had the runs after her dental a week ago. I called the vet and they said it was normal from the stress and blowing off the anesthesia. I offered chicken and rice and it cleared up pretty quickly. I hope your Hav's with the poos clear up quickly! I've been through a recent bout with both boys and the runs and several times daily butt-baths= NO FUN!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Just an update: Izzo's poops are getting better!!!!! 
Wondering how Phoebe is doing today


----------



## Phoebs

Glad Izzo's better today! Phoebe is still in the midst of the nasties but she is acting her usual self, and quite interested in the chicken and rice, and very excited to eat it. In her book, everything tastes better than her Wellness kibbles. 
Daddy gave the first bottom bath of the day (yay!) at 6:30 am!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Phoebs said:


> Glad Izzo's better today! Phoebe is still in the midst of the nasties but she is acting her usual self, and quite interested in the chicken and rice, and very excited to eat it. In her book, everything tastes better than her Wellness kibbles.
> Daddy gave the first bottom bath of the day (yay!) at 6:30 am!


Good Daddy! LOL
I think Izzo had the poops b/c I gave him his pain pill with a little peanut butter on it. I don't know if was the pill, peanut butter or the stress. He is back to normal now. I hope Phoebe has nice tootsie rolls soon


----------

